# Attn: Swift HQ



## Gereshom (Jul 7, 2007)

Your Ref. CL/ 347675 / 2007 Swift Sundance 590RL /MHA196

Dear Swift:

As you know I have a leaking kitchen tap. Thank you for emailing me the part No.: but I cannot undo the nut. Water has been getting under the work surface and has coursed bubbling of the work top surface a little. I have explained the problem to Caravan Tech in Hurst Green and another Swift Dealer further away and they all say to take it back to my Dealer where I brought it from as the van is still under warrenty.

However, Caravan Tech said that if you were to allow them they would do the warrenty work if my other dealer down the road is unwilling. 
The problem is that my Dealer does not want to deal with me and suggested that I brought the van to them and they would only show me which tap to order but said they would not do the repairs. What Customer Service is that? It could have something to do with an earlier topic I wrote explaining that I was sold the van with the understanding it would be suitable for winter and that the fresh water tank had a heater in it as per the manual but turned out not to. See: *More info* I have lost faith with my dealer and would not wish to go back there.

While my van was at your factory last year on a recall I believe the tap was tightened too much as the work surface has a small dent and crack at the base of the tap.

As I said before, I am quite prepared to drive the 300+ round trip if you would cover my expenses.

Kind regards
Gereshom

Mod Note: Title edited.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I am not a Swift employee, and I dont have a Swift MH !!

I don't understand why you have not taken your unit to be repaired under warranty to the other dealer, if he is willing.

Warranty work can be carried out outside of your original dealership.

There will probably be some internal paperwork and a job number that needs to take place, but normally nothing too taxing.

Hope you receive the service that you are looking for.


----------



## Gereshom (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks for your post! 

I'm waiting to hear back from another dealer who was recommended to me.

Gereshom


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

If Caravan Tech are Swift dealers then you have no problems getting the work done by them. In fact if they couldn't do it then there is always Johns Cross just around the corner.
Gerry


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Gereshom,
Caravantech are approved for repairs and warranty work so provided they are willing to do the warranty work for your supplying dealer we have no objections to this,
Thanks
Andy


----------



## Gereshom (Jul 7, 2007)

Thank you Andy for your reply.

I appreciate it! 

You're working late!

Regards
Gereshom


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

This is a letter to Swift.....so why not post in the snail mail or e-mail it, or even telephone them, instead of putting it on an open public forum. :roll:


----------



## Gereshom (Jul 7, 2007)

Well ... let me think ...

Firstly, could it be that Swift are members of this public forum and appear, looking at countless other members who have also used this medium to contact them, to be at ease and efficient in using it?!

Secondly, they probably do not have several login user names to hide behind!!!

And thirdly,I like their customer service and helpful team. 

Regards
Gereshom


----------



## Gereshom (Jul 7, 2007)

A big PUBLIC thank you to Swift and Caravan Tech down in Hurst Green East Sussex who carried out my habitation service today!

They found thet problem with the tap which was indeed leaking and the faulty part was a warranty job!

Regards
Gereshom


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Once again swift to the rescue. :wav:


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

One of the reasons I bought Swift was because of their presence on this forum. I like people to be accountable. If I'm treated well I shall let everyone know but if the reverse happens I shall do likewise.


----------

